# Tipo y características de crossover cro-10 Xpro



## edali (Ago 4, 2013)

Estimados:
He adquirido un crossover modelo cro-10 marca xpro que el circuito se compone de una resistencia en serie de 20w22 ohms luego en paralelo un fusible autoreseteable  PTC090 luego en serie otra resistencia de 20w1r5j ohms luego en serie un capacitor de 33 uf/250v, luego una resistencia en paralelo de 10 ohms luego un capacitor en serie de 33 uf/250v  y por ultimo una bobina  en paralelo de 0,26 MH, el crossover indica que el corte de frecuencia es de 1,5 Khz, mi pregunta es que tipo de crossover es (es de decir de que orden) y con un driver de 8 ohms a que frecuencia estaría cortando el mismo (aclaro que no tengo la curva de impedancia del driver es el pht 405 de P.audio).
Desde ya les agradezco si me pueden ayudar, ya que lo he conectado y suena un poco más brillante que el divisor original el CN2408 de P.audio, a los cuales ahora le voy a conectar el P.audio PHT 408.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 5, 2013)

Éste post sin un gráfico-diagrama , no vale  !


----------



## edali (Ago 5, 2013)

Disculpen Remito foto del gráfico-diagrama.


----------



## juanfilas (Ago 5, 2013)

A grandes razgos es un crossover de 2do orden con algunas correcciones para un tweeter en particular, pero habría que simularlo para ver la pendiente real. ¿es un crossover de reemplazo o lo compraste por que si?


----------



## edali (Ago 6, 2013)

Gracias por tu respuesta, lo compré para el horn driver P. audio PHT 405, ya que en lugar de poner una resitencia para atenuar y un capacitor ( 1er orden) prefiero un crossover de serie en 2do. orden, le he pedido al fabricante la curva de impedancia pero no me ha contestado, el crossover en teoría dice que corta a 1,5 khz pero como dice 4/8 ohms, quería saber el corte en 8 ohms. aunque a esa frecuencia vaya a saber uno la impedancia del dirver.


----------



## edali (Ago 8, 2013)

les agradecería si me pueden explicar como simularlo para ver la pendiente real.


----------

